# [VZW] dropped / bad phone call quality



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

i'm on VZW and am having a lot of problems with bad phone call quality, or dropped calls altogether. Could this be a sign of a bad SIM card, and could this also cause me to lose all data connectivity, requiring a re-boot? i'm in areas of good coverage.


----------



## Jibbler (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm also having the same issue. Calls cut in and out, pieces of the conversation are missing. Calls drop, etc. Haven't rooted or anything, its completely stock. Could there be something wrong with my phone? Looking for any suggestions.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

It's an issue with Verizon software. They have built a switcher into the system to cause the phone to use only one radio at a time and for whatever reason when it tries to switch from 3g to 4g it has a tendency to stall. It has been an issue on many of their lte phones. Call tech support and ask for a level 2 tech. They claim it is a Samsung issue but if enough of us complain we might at least be able to get a fix going


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

Ummm....I go from 4g to 3g on vzw all day every day with tons of switching. Never experienced anything like this or heard of it.

Matter of fact, on my 5th different lte phone from big red and never had this (^^^) yet...

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Zero issues here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

TechSavvy said:


> Ummm....I go from 4g to 3g on vzw all day every day with tons of switching. Never experienced anything like this or heard of it.
> 
> Matter of fact, on my 5th different lte phone from big red and never had this (^^^) yet...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


It's intermittent and that makes it even more irritating. It's nearly impossible to duplicate when you are trying to go over the issue with support. It has been an issue for many lte phones http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/09/22/dear-verizon-your-4g-phones-all-have-data-connectivity-problems-and-its-really-pissing-everyone-off/

The techs all the say the same thing it's a known issue if it starts popping up call back. But the more calls they get the more likely they are to be able to fix the issue


----------



## preusstang (May 8, 2012)

I have good data but terrible voice. I have less voice signal and quality than my dx in the same areas. I've had 25+ dropped calls since July 9, some even in large cities.

The vralg radio did not improve anything. Very unfortunate.


----------



## skinswin (Jun 13, 2011)

Same issue for me. It even dropped the call while waiting for tech support!!! I went through the Tech 1 support guy, no help. Got to the Tech 2 support guy and he confirmed that there were issues that VZW is looking into that the S3 is having signal issues. I'm within 14 days, so I"m going to see if I can swap it out at the store. I didn't but it at a VZW, but a local authorized VZW store called Nebraska Furniture Mart. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

Jibbler said:


> I'm also having the same issue. Calls cut in and out, pieces of the conversation are missing. Calls drop, etc. Haven't rooted or anything, its completely stock. Could there be something wrong with my phone? Looking for any suggestions.


Yep me too. Lots of dropped calls and horrible voice, it almost as bad as my I phone 3gs with at&t back in the day. May try switching radios

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jibbler (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes I would defintely say the voice is the worst part of this phone. Data seems excellent. My Droid X never dropped calls. It doens't seem to be a deal breaker for me, but definitely an annoyance. I was going to root this weekend. I guess I was just wondering if I could expect rooting and running a custom rom to possibly improve the situation? Or if my best bet was to swap it out with Verizon first before I modify it?


----------

